# Adjusting PI Londinium R



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

So even though I've removed the pin from the top panel and I now only need to remove the left panel when I want to make adjustments to the PI pressure, I still find a hassle to remove the panel each time and would love a simpler solution.

I remember reading on a thread a while ago that someone was thinking of cutting the left panel to make it easier to adjust PI on the digital PI Londinium R. I can't remember who it was? Did you ever get round to doing this?

What's everyone else doing? Or are most of you just leaving it set to 3bar?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@Snakehips will be able to explain how he does it. He removed the whatsit-thingy so the panel can be removed easily. The App will be out in a couple of months I expect


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A little known fact. The plastic tool we use to prise off our side etc panels is called a spudger!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

MildredM said:


> @Snakehips will be able to explain how he does it. He removed the whatsit-thingy so the panel can be removed easily. The App will be out in a couple of months I expect


 Yes I too removed the what's it thingy from the top panel. Still not a doddle yanking the side panel off.

I also seldom buy the same beans and tend to wanna play with the PI a few times at the beginning of a bag.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez said:


> So even though I've removed the pin from the top panel and I now only need to remove the left panel when I want to make adjustments to the PI pressure, I still find a hassle to remove the panel each time and would love a simpler solution.
> 
> I remember reading on a thread a while ago that someone was thinking of cutting the left panel to make it easier to adjust PI on the digital PI Londinium R. I can't remember who it was? Did you ever get round to doing this?
> 
> What's everyone else doing? Or are most of you just leaving it set to 3bar?


 @Fez

In addition to removing the righthand location pin from the top panel, you will benefit from easing the top and bottom clips that secure the side panel. Do this by using a screwdriver, or the like, to splay, apart, the two springs. I do this with all of the panel fixings as a matter of course and it makes panel removal somewhat easier. If you overdo it then just pinch the spring back in a little.

I have played with varying PI and can say that it definitely has an impact on extraction. However, removing the side panel and having to contort in order to read and adjust the display is something I would prefer not to be part of my normal coffee-making routine. I'm sure it's marginal, if at all significant, but I have wondered if settings you establish after a session with the panels off reflect 100% same once the machine is fully clad?

I too read somewhere of someone who proposed to cut an aperture in the side panel in order to access the module but have heard nothing further. I can imagine how they might make a good job of that and, if nimble-fingered, rubber-necked and have 20:20 vision then great. I can also imagine how they might make a bit of a pig's ear of it and be looking to buy a replacement side panel.

Anyway, for some time now I have been, pretty much, happy to stick to the middle of the road and use a setting of 3.1bar.

I look forward to the arrival of the App and the convenience that will hopefully bring.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Snakehips said:


> @Fez
> 
> In addition to removing the righthand location pin from the top panel, you will benefit from easing the top and bottom clips that secure the side panel. Do this by using a screwdriver, or the like, to splay, apart, the two springs. I do this with all of the panel fixings as a matter of course and it makes panel removal somewhat easier. If you overdo it then just pinch the spring back in a little.
> 
> ...


 Thanks @Snakehips

That's a good idea actually. I'll definitely loosen the clips next time I take the panel off.

I've not been playing with the PI for long enough, but from what I've found it can make a big enough difference in some cases to warrant the effort. With my last bag of beans going from 3 to 3.7 bar completely changed the beans from somewhat drinkable to quite enjoyable. A bit of a shame that it took me more than most of the bag to get there though!

I don't see why the changes wouldn't reflect 100% the same with the panels off or on?

I thought about attempting to butcher the panel myself, but I know I won't do a good job of it


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez said:


> I don't see why the changes wouldn't reflect 100% the same with the panels off or on?


 I'm sure you are probably right. I just recall the noticeable difference between ambient and the contained internal temperature when you first remove the side panel. Also, a drop in the static pressure readings, of 1.5 bar, as it cooled to ambient. Probably of no consequence whatsoever, certainly not in my coffee world.



Fez said:


> I﻿ thought about attempting to butcher the panel myself, but I know I won't do a good job of it  ﻿


 Go for it! Replacement panels are available!


----------

